# Musclebike whitewalls



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2020)

Looking for a good source for a pair of whitewalls. 20x1.75 front and 20x2.125 rear non Schwinn. At one time I think duro offered them as a kit with tubes and strips but can’t seem to find that combo any longer. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## bficklin (Jun 8, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Looking for a good source for a pair of whitewalls. 20x1.75 front and 20x2.125 rear non Schwinn. At one time I think duro offered them as a kit with tubes and strips but can’t seem to find that combo any longer. Thanks a bunch.View attachment 1207433




Check EBay:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon (Jun 8, 2020)

Here is a source for the 20 x 1.75.





						Tires & Tubes - Tires - 20" - 20 x 1" - 2.25" - Page 5 - The Bike Shop.com
					

Everybody should be biking is our motto. If you need bike parts online to get back on the road, give us a call or order online.




					thebikeshopstore.com


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 8, 2020)

I get these from the local bike shop. Similar profile to the old slick. Some of the old Duro slicks are marked wrong. They say 20x2.125 but are actually 1.75".




These tires mount with no issues & ride nice! Front tread is the same as some original 20x1.75 tires.


----------

